

To HN Community: Happy holidays  - ericthegoodking

I am a very proud member of this community.I have learned a lot from many guys who i would consider geniuses.I want to wish all members happy holidays.
Thank you
======
pablovidal85
Merry normal period of the year! :)

------
atomical
Merry Christmas!

